# What were your GROSS SALES for 2012?



## Chasper (Jan 15, 2013)

Sales of pens and related items such as key chains, bottle stoppers, etc.  If in doubt if a category of product should be include, you decide.

This poll has been conducted in January for 7 of the last 8 years.


----------



## ashaw (Jan 15, 2013)

We are finally get close to the sales goals we had when we started the business.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 15, 2013)

I wanna outsell ashaw


----------



## thewishman (Jan 15, 2013)

I moved up two categories in gross this year. If only my net profits were up two categories as well....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 15, 2013)

If it wasn't for Golf Illustrated this year because we gave up doing shows it would have been under $10,000.00 which would have dropped us 4 categories but we did get some sales from the advertising in the magazine to place us as ambitious, next year we'll stop most sales of pens other than our website and concentrate on Classics.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 15, 2013)

I dropped out of Energetic and into Casual by a small margin last year. I plan on doing better again this year.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't remember doing the poll last year, so don't know if I'm up or down... I had a pretty good year in 2012.... but if I only count Pen sales, then I would be way way down... I sell more pepper mills and bowls than pens these days.


----------



## greggas (Jan 16, 2013)

up 42% this year....almost out of Ambitious....hopefully a new wholesale deal will kick me into "serious" next year.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 16, 2013)

My sales are up over the previous 2 years, when I was only doing it for fun with sales by word of mouth.
In 2012 I started running the business seriously, but did not actively begin selling until my first show in late October. In those 2-1/2 months I did 75% of my sales. This year I am hoping to move to online sales.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 16, 2013)

Around 7K gross, but expenses were way too high, thanks in part to local WC going out of business.  Bought way too much stuff I didn't really need, or will take me years to go through.


----------



## Chasper (Jan 19, 2013)

Early results seem to be showing an emerging trend toward more sellers in the mid range.  But we need at least 100 more people to respond to make the results statistically reliable.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 20, 2013)

I noticed my sales were up from last year a well. I hope everyone will vote.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not on the chart. I do sell a few on rare occaspons but for the most part I give them away. Therefore I would be in the minus catagory as with most of my hobbies.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 21, 2013)

sales were up and i'm aiming in the right direction


----------



## Charles (Jan 21, 2013)

Several medical issues this past year with Dr.'s orders to stay safe since no feeling in one hand. Still run it as a business but fell into the <1000.00 cat.:frown:


----------



## Wraith (Jan 21, 2013)

I give away more than I sell. I turn mostly for fun and relaxation. Of course when the wood cracks as you are assembling it, the relaxation goes out the window. Still working on the patients factor. Still have a lot of kinks to work out.

Brian


----------



## underdog (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think I sold any pens last year, but I would have gladly done so...:redface:

So... Do I fall under the first category, or the second?


----------



## panamag8or (Jan 22, 2013)

I was only turning for 3 months in 2012, but still almost hit the $1,000 mark... big plans for this year.


----------



## Twissy (Jan 24, 2013)

A definite move in the right direction into the middle of ambitious. Not sure I could cope with a move into the next band......but I wouldn't mind trying!!!


----------



## booney0717 (Jan 24, 2013)

My first year making pens, sales went mostly to friends and family some were used to settle some small debts. I did'nt keep track or anything but my best guestament would be someware in the area of $300. sold 3 on ebay to one guy for $35. I just love making them. have several orders for this year mostly bullet type pens. gotta get busy!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 24, 2013)

In 2012 I did 70x what I did in 2011.  My average sale price was $15 in 2011.  My average sale was $75 in 2012.  Here's to 2013!!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 2, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> In 2012 I did 70x what I did in 2011.  My average sale price was $15 in 2011.  My average sale was $75 in 2012.  Here's to 2013!!



If your sales and average sale price make a similar jump this year, you should start giving seminars!


----------

